# General > Music >  Reba McKentire

## JANJO

Anybody got a copy of REBA MCKENTIRE singing FALLING OUT OF LOVE  "tried youtube but no copies available"  i dont want a live version.....I would be very greatfull of a copy...thanking you .  John

----------


## witnessthefitness

Here you go - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e70VnU6101g my wife is a fan too

----------

